# Hurricane



## Violator (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys -- The Flying Heritage Collection recently rolled out their Hurricane and P-51 for a little flying. Thought you might enjoy a few pics...


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a pretty bird!


----------



## ontos (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice looking shots mate. 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2009)

very cool airplanes.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2009)

Great shots, many thanks!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Violator (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I wish that last one was sharper, but at 12x zoom from the ground with heads in front of me, I'll take it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

I always liked the hurricane.
Thanks for the pics.


Wheels


----------



## Violator (Aug 7, 2009)

You bet, Wheels!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks mate!  Great shots, Hurri is my all time favourite.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

Great shots! Love the Hurri! Beautiful plane.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2009)

Echo post above.


----------



## Pong (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice shots! The first shot is me fave!


----------



## Civettone (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah mine too!

Cool stuff !!

Kris


----------



## Violator (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! They're flying their 109 and Fi 156 in a couple weeks...8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2009)

Good photos V and what a lens.


----------



## Violator (Sep 5, 2009)

Many thanks, Vic.


----------

